

I can manipulate your Amazon recommendations without IFrames - unbehagen
https://sites.google.com/site/amazoninjectiontest/

======
unbehagen
This approach to tamper with recently viewed items on Amazon embeds the
articles as hidden images:

Of course, this only works if your browser accepts third-party cookies and is
inspired by this original post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3766544>
.

Are the results any different from the original? Does using an image instead
of an iframe have any effects on the results? What are your thoughts on this?

~~~
unbehagen
oh, I just found out that another user tried the same thing and wrote about it
before me: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3768030>

